# Sugar glider morph's pics



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Albino









Platinum










Blonde










Cinamon


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

how much do cinnys, platinums and blongo for!
well nice! and are these nice to handle...or will they do a runner if you dont hold it?

Never had (or seen?) one in real before.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

they look great cant wait till i get one


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

does anykeep bush babys?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There aren't any color variations of gliders in the UK as of now


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

that albino looks freaky! hah


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> that albino looks freaky! hah


rather ugly imo.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Leucistic gliders are gorgeous  And ringtails!


----------



## KClipston (Jul 3, 2008)

*hey*

Anyone know were to get them from??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Like I already said, there aren't any in the UK.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Some of those are stunning, but I must say that albino is just plain odd.


----------



## keeps2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

soooooo very pretty:flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

As Jen has said there are none in the UK, if there were I'm sure they would be quite expensive!


----------

